# School Uniforms



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

Do you have to wear a school uniform? What do you think about it? Discuss school uniforms here. 

I *hate* my uniform. It's frumpy and makes me look chunky af. I look like a tree on the top half and a twig on the bottom half.

I sweat a lot in the uniform, and they won't let us take off the stupid blazer. It looks like this, minus the emblem on the chest: http://lewebpedagogique.com/chatterbox/files/2011/08/School-uniforms-in-the-UK1.jpg

I don't see why they won't let me dress myself. It's not like I'm gonna wear booty shorts or anything like that. >: And if anyone wanted to do that, they could just enforce a dress code.


----------



## f11 (Oct 2, 2014)

My schools frees code is tank tops and booty shorts.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 2, 2014)

I had a school uniform. At first I hated it, but preferred it a lot later. I don't have to care about what outfit I'll be wearing the next day and what not.

There were always ways girls and boys would alter it to look more "appealing" but what's there to do with black pants, a white/black polo uniform shirt.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to have a school uniform until I graduated high school. Now I'm in college, no more uniform for me. I really like it that way because I feel more free now rather than that jailed feeling I had back in high school.


----------



## 12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to wear a school uniform (not at school any more) and I absolutely despised it. It made me look about 10 kg heavier than I really was. It was just super fug and, despite being really expensive, was made of seriously cheap material. The jumper always used to scratch at my arms whenever I wore it. I'm amazed I wore it for so many years and didn't set fire to it.

Anyway weirdly enough now my dress sense somewhat resembles a school uniform. I'm always in an oversized jumper, black tights and a (rather short tbh) plaid skirt with creepers, which kinda look like school shoes from a distance. Of course my clothes are waaay better quality and don't make me look awkward and chubby. At least I hope not. People often mistake me as a school girl from the back. They I turn around and they're like 'oh'.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 2, 2014)

I am so glad my school had a school uniform. I was not the most fashionable kid and I think it saved me a lot of teasing.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Oct 2, 2014)

No uniform. I'm glad, because most uniforms I've seen for girls include skirts, and I dislike differences in uniform based on gender. It's pointless.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

Burger Princess said:


> I used to wear a school uniform (not at school any more) and I absolutely despised it. It made me look about 10 kg heavier than I really was. It was just super fug and, despite being really expensive, was made of seriously cheap material. The jumper always used to scratch at my arms whenever I wore it. I'm amazed I wore it for so many years and didn't set fire to it.
> 
> Anyway weirdly enough now my dress sense somewhat resembles a school uniform. I'm always in an oversized jumper, black tights and a (rather short tbh) plaid skirt with creepers, which kinda look like school shoes from a distance. Of course my clothes are waaay better quality and don't make me look awkward and chubby. At least I hope not. People often mistake me as a school girl from the back. They I turn around and they're like 'oh'.


Your school uniform sounds exactly like mine!


----------



## Yui Z (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a school uniform. To be honest, I don't think I'd want to go to school in my own clothes knowing all the fuss I'd make in the morning. I'd probably have countless late marks because of it. 

Recently our uniform was changed because the 'rival school' changed theirs. They had a complete makeover of the uniform, with disgusting green blazers and yellow/green striped ties. Makes me glad I don't go there. Then our school chose to change ours too, except the only thing they changed was the tie pattern and the badge. Very pointless.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a unifrom neutral about it


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2014)

I actually really loved my school uniform.

The color schemes worked well (blue/black) and the jumpers were rly warm and comfortable <3

the skirts looked really nice too

only bad thing was that the shorts were a generic gray color... would've looked better if they were navy blue instead (would've fitted  the color scheme better), tbh i think they actually changed them to navy blue after i graduated lol


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, I have to wear one, and I hate it- though mostly for the skirt and blazer. If I could wear trousers, on the other hand, and something more comfortable than a blazer, I wouldn't mind it too much, though.


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 2, 2014)

I would hate having to wear a uniform 
I don't do skirts. Ever. And I love wearing colorful knee and up high socks, so trading my sock collection for two pairs of plain stockings or whatever would be horrible. :|
That and I do a lot of artsy stuff and I'm messy, so I'd probably ruin my uniform frequently ^^;


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

I left school five years ago. I hated wearing a uniform and, for the most part, I tended not to! It was:


A black jumper or cardigan. I wore a hoodie.
White shirt. I got scolded at least once a week (usually at assembly) for wearing a blouse rather than a proper shirt. Heh.
Red and black striped tie Yr 1-5.* Red tie with school logo for Yr 6.**
Black trousers or skirt. I wore either black jeans or a miniskirt. 
Black shoes. I wore boots.

*age 11/12 - 16/17
** age 17/18

They've tightened up on the rules since I left. They replaced jumper/cardigan with a blazer, apparently they've changed the ties for the senior students (Yr 5-6), and they're just generally more strict with enforcing the uniform than they were when I was there.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 2, 2014)

I quite like dressing smart, so I enjoyed wearing my uniform


----------



## oranje (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank goodness my middle school and high school didn't have school uniforms. But a few years after I graduated, my middle school implemented a mandatory uniform policy. Those uniforms were pretty ugly so I'm lucky that I escaped. :')


----------



## Solar (Oct 2, 2014)

No uniforms for me! I'm really happy too, I love getting to wear T-Shirts, flannels, and hoodies eveyday. Sometimes I don't even try and wear sweatpants and a T-shirt. So comfy <3


----------



## MayorSaki (Oct 2, 2014)

Nope. I'm actually a bit sad about it, cause it would be cool that everyone would wear the same uniform and no one would be able to diss your clothes at school. On the other hand I like wearing my own clothes at school


----------



## Chris (Oct 2, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> Nope. I'm actually a bit sad about it, cause it would be cool that everyone would wear the same uniform and *no one would be able to diss your clothes at school.* On the other hand I like wearing my own clothes at school



Oh, no, they would still diss you! They'd instead diss the way you wore it and any accessories you wore. In both high schools I went to (one in Scotland, the other in England), they actually dissed you more _if_ you stuck to how the teachers intended you wear it!


----------



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

Tina said:


> Oh, no, they would still diss you! They'd instead diss the way you wore it and any accessories you wore. In both high schools I went to (one in Scotland, the other in England), they actually dissed you more _if_ you stuck to how the teachers intended you wear it!


Not much dissing goes on at my school, at least to people's faces, heh.


----------



## RayOfHope (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm fairly neutral about my uniform, mostly because I've worn it for so long.

I guess it's nice that I don't have to worry about choosing clothes because most of my wardrobe is old tshirts. But I way prefer my tshirts to itchy polos and stiff khaki pants. If it weren't for this school I wouldn't know that maroon apparently is very, very different from red. (I swear it's just dark red though, isn't it??)


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

high schools where i live dont have a uniform. however, elementary and middle schools do. at my 8th grade school (i was at different schools for 6th 7th and 8th), we wore polos and khaki or navy bottoms. 6th graders wore light grey polos, 7th wore royal blue, and 8th wore navy blue. the polo+khaki/navy combo is 'popular' for schools to use in the valley i guess.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to wear uniform during middle school. Now that I go back and think about it I didn't hate it much. At the local fashion store they used to have these really nice dark blue skinny pants (not jeans obv) and white shirts for girls that really didn't looked like a white uniform shirt. The boys obviously wore white polo uniform shirts and blue ****ie pants. The good thing was that we wouldn't be wasting our time thinking about what we were going to wear everyday.


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 2, 2014)

I wore a uniform when I went to private school and I liked it. It was comfy and I never had to spend extra time deliberating what to wear.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes. I have to wear a blazer and everything and my tie has a print of my school logo on it.

It can be annoying, but it's convenient. I'd still rather have no uniform nonetheless.

There's pathetic rules about haircuts and trousers, too


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 2, 2014)

I kind of like the idea of a school uniform. During middle school we went to a SMOD style. Where it was more free than a uniform. Certain colors, and types of shirts and pants were allowed. I would've preferred uniforms over SMOD style

Now at Uni, I kind of wear the same thing lol.


----------



## Feloreena (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't worn one in around ~6 years as I didn't need to wear one after I finished my GCSEs, but I wore one at all of the schools I have attended since I was 4 until the age of 16. I liked having one because it meant that I didn't have to bother thinking about what I would wear each day, and it meant that no one would judge you for what you wore and such. I'm happy to wear my own clothes now (doing a Master's degree at university) as people aren't as judgmental once they grow up in general. I have only ever had compliments about my clothes, never anything negative, and I am definitely not stylish or bothered by fashion so much.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 2, 2014)

I used to have a uniform and I loved having it, even though it was ugly. I wish every school had school uniforms but preferably cuter ones than what I had to wear (we didn't have skirts or blazers or anything, just khakis and polos)


----------



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

Stina said:


> I kind of like the idea of a school uniform. During middle school we went to a SMOD style. Where it was more free than a uniform. Certain colors, and types of shirts and pants were allowed. I would've preferred uniforms over SMOD style
> 
> Now at Uni, I kind of wear the same thing lol.


What's SMOD?


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 2, 2014)

I have no clothes that fit me and my school uniform isn't restrictive so I can move easy so I like it.


----------



## nekosync (Oct 2, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I have no clothes that fit me and my school uniform isn't restrictive so I can move easy so I like it.



You're so lucky.. My uniform is so stiff, I can barely move my arms.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a uniform. I like it now. It makes getting ready in the morning a lot easier.
If you ask around my school, like 60% of the girls will probably say they hate dress-down days now - because we have so many options and it takes too long.
Since we're used to having to wear a dark or light skirt and a maroon or gray skirt everyday with the same shoes and possibly the same socks, most of us are worried about hair and makeup. So adding on what you're going to wear? I think most people will miss their bus on a dress down day.

Guys? Not so much.

"plan ahead" yeah then the day of the dress down, you don't want to wear it anymore. 


Now, I like our uniform, but if it was anywhere else or any other color, I'd most likely hate it.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 2, 2014)

We never had uniforms when I was in school. I don't think I would've minded much either way though, as long as it was comfortable.

Although you never see uniforms in public schools here. In private schools it's pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't like uniforms.

I used to have to wear one and it was absolutely horrid. Not the design itself, but it came with these really small skirts that were itchy as all hell, and it was always humid. 

Mine was a size too small and they would'nt let me get a new one.

Who would've thought that you could get so worked up over a simple piece of clothing?


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 2, 2014)

I went to a Catholic elementary school (1 - 6th grade) and we had to wear uniforms. I really didn't mind at that age. If I had gone to a private middle or high school, I'm sure I would have hated it... especially because I identified as "goth" at that time in my life, and having to wear a plaid jumper with matching scrunchies would have driven me %$^*@!& crazy.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 2, 2014)

My school has a uniform and I HATE it. Khaki pants or shorts and a blue or white polo shirt. I hate polo shirts.

I'd love to be able to wear my own style and show off the cute outfits I have. I'm sure I'd be way more comfortable in them than the school uniform. I think having a school uniform takes away from people's individuality, plus they're so strict about the stupidest things and people will get sent to the office over nothing!

I can't wait for it to be winter. Every year when it gets cold I put on hoodies and sneak on regular shirts underneath.  No one ever notices. It's the closest I can get to wearing something I want besides the rare free dress days we might get. Oh yeah, and every Friday we get to wear a school spirit T-shirt, which is much more comfortable than the school uniform shirt.


----------



## Improv (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't have a school uniform & I wouldn't be upset if they enforced one. It makes no difference to me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, our schools in australia both catholic/private and public do have uniforms C:


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 2, 2014)

No, I don't have to wear a school uniform as such anymore, since I'm in sixth form, but we have to wear "business attire", so that's basically just smart clothes. Although, my school is really strict in that you have to wear black skirt, black blazer, and a white shirt, 'cause I know other sixth forms will let girls wear dresses provided they're smart and etc. ;; It's probably more uncomfortable wearing this stuff to be honest, too.


----------



## nammie (Oct 2, 2014)

Never had to wear a uniform, but I kinda wish I did because I think the majority of them are pretty cute and it'd have saved me the hassle of picking out clothes every day lol


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 2, 2014)

Most public schools in Canada don't have uniforms, but Catholic/private schools do tend to have them. I went to public schools my whole life so never had to experience school uniforms first hand, but I often saw the Catholic school students around town and they looked so uncomfortable on hot days with their black dress pants or heavy skirts, and the kids always looked like they were wearing one size too big.

I like the idea of uniforms as they minimize the chances of someone getting bullied for how they dress (particularly kids from poorer families), which happened a lot at my school. But I have a friend who went to a Catholic school who said they had designated days wear you could wear normal clothes to school. She said it was like a mini fashion contest, and so the same bullying problem did still arise.

I remember someone starting a petition to get uniforms instated at my high school, but that didn't go very far. I wouldn't have minded having a uniform if they were comfortable to wear, but otherwise I'm not sad that I didn't have one.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

No, I don't really care if we have uniforms or not. But my school makes up for it by being ridiculously strict with our dress code to the point where they go to the parking lot in the morning and send people back home to change if they violated the dress code. Most people don't even come back, what's the point of coming to school if you're just going back home "to change" and not come back?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind being that blonde girl in that pic. She's cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I've never had a uniform but if it was cute like the one in the pic I wouldn't mind


----------



## Pirate (Oct 2, 2014)

My junior school didn't have a strict uniform code. There was a uniform, but no one ever got in trouble for not wearing them. That's changed over the years though and the school does now have a strict code, but hell, back in junior school I was like 4~11 so that was a long while ago. My high school did. All black with a white blouse. Not at all pleasant for the summer.


----------



## kasane (Oct 3, 2014)

Since I started Primary, we always had to wear our school uniform.

In Primary, the main colour in our uniform was navy. The teachers weren't too strict if we were to wear our own long sleeves to school. In Intermediate, it was this turquoise/teal colour but the material was terrible. I swear, the school uniform for Intermediate school made us look like hobos ew >_> And right now in College it's a plain white shirt with a green jumper and a grey skirt. It's better, I guess????
We had these 'Mufti Days' once every two terms or each term (can't remember, it varies from Primary, Intermediate and College), where we were allowed to wear our own clothes to school instead of our school uniform. Some of the girls would dress up like a...sl*t though. 
In Intermediate and College they were really strict on the uniform. They wouldn't let us wear our own warm jackets/long sleeves because 'it was not part of the school uniform' and we basically had to freeze in the winter.


----------



## Murray (Oct 3, 2014)

yes, it was nice not having to think about what to wear and what social repercussions could consequentially arise


----------



## (ciel) (Oct 3, 2014)

Never had uniforms. I don't think I would have minded too much if they weren't so strict, especially if I had the choice to choose pants or skirt. It seems like a lot of schools make girls wear skirts, unless they all just choose to? I wouldn't have been able to stand that. My friend's high school had a uniform, but it was just khaki's and a navy polo or something like that.

My school had a dress code, but they were really weird with who they dress coded. I never broke code, but some people did all the time and never had a thing said to them. A few of my friends only did once and got coded the first time. 

But I like wearing my own clothes to school. A uniform wouldn't feel like my own...I was in JROTC for two years, and I had to wear a uniform once a week. I know that's a lot stricter than most uniforms probably are, but it was never comfortable, and it always felt like I was in someone else's clothes. I'm really picky with what I feel comfortable in...so thinking about it more, I probably wouldn't have liked a uniform at all.


----------



## Palette (Oct 3, 2014)

We have school codes and I don't mind it, but some of the dress code rules is absurd.


----------



## xxxmadison (Oct 3, 2014)

During my last year of middle school there was a big change in our dress code. Let me give you a few examples of what changed: shirts had to be crew neck and a solid color or pattern (stripes, flowers, etc), no leggings (they're really comfortable tbh), no denim outside the colors blue, black, beige, or brown, no open-toed shoes, no hoodies, no bright hair colors. 
Some of these didn't apply to me, but I wore a lot of graphic t-shirts and a hoodie in seventh grade. I pretty much had to buy a new wardrobe because nothing I owned was deemed appropriate. 
This year I decided to do cyber school and I really like it. Part of the reason is because nobody can tell me what to wear; I don't even wear pants most of the time. It also saved my family some money.
 I've heard from my friends at the high school that if you violate the dress code, you don't get a warning, you immediately get sent to the office for in-school suspension. You don't get to do any school work, you just sit there the entire day. Doesn't that sound a little ridiculous? That could really affect someone's education. 
I think our school district is making it very difficult for people to go to school and get an education. It doesn't matter what you're wearing; you're there to learn, not for a fashion show.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been wearing uniforms all through out my school life from preschool to college LOL. I don't really mind it since I wouldn't have to worry about what to wear the next day, specially in college. I did hate how strict my high school was about accessories you wear while in your uniform. Since ours was plaid black and white (this is an all girl school), we were only allowed to wear black and white hair accessories >.> and if you are caught wearing something other than black and white it gets confiscated. D: I had no problems with college uniform though. I followed the proper uniform so I wouldn't have a problem with getting blocked at the entrance of our building for wearing the wrong pants/shoes and end up not getting in the building. It's part of discipline I guess.

My college does have a strict dress code when you're not in your uniform... since its a catholic university they don't allow really short shorts.


----------



## Hot (Oct 3, 2014)

All of the schools I've been to require a uniform. I usually don't mind them, but my current school's just a grey polo and black pants. Pretty lame for being an arts school.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 3, 2014)

I've never worn a uniform.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 3, 2014)

I went to Catholic school for Kindergarten in which the girls had to wear uniforms that looked like this. We were also allowed to wear navy pants with a white polo. As a kid I didn't think about the uniform as a bad or good thing, and looking back at it now I'm equally indifferent. I actually wouldn't mind wearing one now - it would make my life a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## ACNiko (Oct 3, 2014)

No, we don't wear uniforms in Sweden, but I used to go to a school that forced us to have school uniforms. It sucked.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been wearing uniforms for school all my life so far and I don't really mind it at all.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 3, 2014)

nope no dress code! i like it that way. i love fashion.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 3, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> nope no dress code! i like it that way. i love fashion.



That's weird. But I'm pretty sure your school has to have_ some_ sort of dress code. Or else people would be showing up in swim wear or something...


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 3, 2014)

I ****ing wish.

Every morning I wake up I have to decide what I need to wear.


----------



## Praesilith (Oct 3, 2014)

My uniform is a lot different than most peoples which makes me feel better. Mine consists of khaki colored bottoms (pants, shorts an appropriate length, etc,) close toed shoes, and a navy blue shirt or a shirt with a school logo on it. My school sells sweat pants and many different types of shirts in our school store so that's kinda cool. We can wear any shoes, and is often wear a jacket bc I don't like wearing school shirts. But we have the option to "dress for success" which is dressing up in professional attire, I prefer that, but I recently got yelled at when it's in the handbook and now I'm just like. -.- despite how unstrict (not a word lol) my uniform is compared to you guys', I still hate that I have to wear uniforms lol. I'd rather wear sweats and a hoodie than spend extra money buying school uniforms. I also believe in dress codes, but not uniforms. Dress codes make sure everyone is APPROPRIATELY dressed while uniforms are kind of restricting your personality or whatever. I don't know I dislike the fact that schools have become more controlling over their students and their lives, like I'm here to learn not be dictated???
sorry for the rant haha


----------



## CR33P (Oct 3, 2014)

i don't but i kinda wish i did
only if girls get to wear short skirts 
i like seeing short skirts


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Oct 3, 2014)

When I was at school we just had a school shirt and they were strict about what pants/jumpers you could wear. No bright colours of course. No "a*s cheek shorts" no shirt skirts. Track pants couldn't have any logos. 

I liked having a uniform. I struggle with clothing and stuff, so it was good to have a standard dress code.

I would have loved a dress as apart as the uniform, but they were thinking about it just as I graduated..


----------



## puppy (Oct 3, 2014)

ive never had to wear a uniform for school and im so glad because if i couldnt wake up at 5 in the morning and just slip on sweatpants and a t shirt idk what i would do


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 4, 2014)

No, I don't and I'm pretty happy with it. Thought it would save the time of figuring out what to wear and I'd probably love it if it was a sailor uniform or some kinda cool sweater vest lol


----------



## Radda (Oct 4, 2014)

Dress code currently,no white pants...And white shirts are allowed.Such bs.Anyways I do like being in uniform because I believe it keeps everyone in order and stuff,I like wearing my P.E clothes since no one can judge you for wearing whatever someone else is wearing.


----------



## doveling (Oct 4, 2014)

school uniforms great, without it everyone in my high school would come in booty shorts and boob tubes ;_:
i don't mind it, my school's one isn't that bad : D


----------



## hanashi (Oct 4, 2014)

i dont mind my uniform, i get to wear cardigans and nxt yr i get to wear black cardigans!! so i can look ultra goth
if we didnt have uniform id be re-wearing the same outfit time n time again so


----------



## savanna (Oct 4, 2014)

hanashi said:


> i dont mind my uniform, i get to wear cardigans and nxt yr i get to wear black cardigans!! so i can look ultra goth
> if we didnt have uniform id be re-wearing the same outfit time n time again so



I wish my school uniform had cardigans instead of the stupid clumpy jumpers and blazers we have to wear. >:I


----------



## Sissel (Oct 4, 2014)

'Cause I live in France, no uniform for me. I don't really know how I'd react if there were uniforms at school. It depends of the uniform but it could be either great (no difference between the pupils) and bad. So I'm neutral about it.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 4, 2014)

My school have a uniform. The only thing I don't really like is wearing a blazer. It's okay but I'd rather not. My school are strict but they somehow don't notice that half the girls wear black jeans instead of normal school skirts or trousers. They also don't seem to notice that I always wear either trainers or blue boots when it's supposed to be plain black school shoes.


----------



## milkeh (Oct 4, 2014)

I've been wearing school uniforms ever since I started elementary. In elementary, we wore brown skirts with jumper and school shirt. In high school, we wore white blouse and brown skirt. 

I'm in college right now and our uniform is all white o_o White blouse and skirt.
I don't like white because it easily gets dirty >.<

I'm used to wear uniforms and I really prefer to wearing it.


----------



## MsVictoria (Oct 4, 2014)

I attended private school from Pre-K through senior year and didn't start wearing uniforms until kindergarten. I hated it because I grew up in Texas and when school started I sweated in my uniform. My high school uniform was actually better than the ones I had to wear in elementary and in middle school. I attended 3 different private schools growing up and now that I'm in college sometimes I miss it because I hate figuring out what to wear the next day and make sure I don't wear the same thing twice even though I had to do that in private school.


----------



## Hipster (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope, but our school is really strict on dress code


----------



## epona (Oct 4, 2014)

i was always happy to have a school uniform throughout primary and secondary school, the clothes i wore in high school wouldn't have been appropriate for school environment (essentially just XL t-shirts over a pair of tights) and i wouldn't have had anything to wear to school
uniforms are fun to complain about but at the end of the day the pros outweigh the cons


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Oct 5, 2014)

I never had to wear a uniform which is nice. I went to an artsy high school so freedom to dress to express oneself was a thing they didn't want to take away c=


----------



## Amyy (Oct 5, 2014)

I wear a school uniform, and I don't mind it.

It's really expensive though.


----------



## Resi (Oct 5, 2014)

Nope - none of the schools in our town have a uniform (I don't believe so, anyway. There's one school that used to have a uniform, but I think it just has a _really_ strict dress code now.)
However, all the schools are strict with code and think dressing "appropriately" is more important than learning. (Your shoulders must be covered, so no tank tops. All skirts/pants/shorts/etc have to be longer than your arms when they're laying down, bra straps can't be showing, etc.)


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

The only reason why I think my school district should have them is because most of the girls wear the most revealing clothes. And it's pretty gross, because they're all lower classmen.


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 20, 2014)

I like my uniform it's just a white cotton  shirt and a blue skirt, it's so comfy I could fall asleep in it. But I admit, our school is only about 200 kids(small like a little cottage) so you pretty much know everyone there ,everyday is like a family reunion. Since out school is so small no one ever really pays attention to what they look like, though I can't really complain^_−☆





































But still that price though.........


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 21, 2014)

Never had a school uniform, but running out of decent looking clothes to wear was my biggest fashion frustration in school.  Uniforms would have made life easier.


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 21, 2014)

When I was in school - yes, I had to wear a school uniform. At first I really hated wearing it as I felt really restricted & I thought that everyone basically looked the same wearing black, white etc, but thinking about it now, I actually feel grateful that we had to wear school uniforms as since everyone wore basically the same clothes, you didn't have to care about how you looked - you didn't have to worry about picking specific clothes to wear in the morning with the fear that you might get judged on your "fashion" sense.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Oct 21, 2014)

I never had a school uniform, but my thoughts about this subject are mixed. 
I mean, I think wearing an uniform hinders undividuality. Everyone looks the same. I'm the kind of person who likes to be different, original.
On the other side, japanese seifuku are sometimes pretty cute. And it's known that in Japan, girls try to be different with their uniforms in other ways.


----------



## littlem0kid (Oct 21, 2014)

We did...Until the upper grade protested against it (I still were mine on special occasions ((field trips ect.)) ) Because they look like the Lucky Star and Sailor moon uniforms .w. ( https://www.google.com/search?q=sch...o%26cPath%3D98_39%26products_id%3D243;700;507 This is long cx ) But yes...I wear it to school sometimes and I think they're cute c:


----------



## Vinathi (Oct 21, 2014)

My school doesn't have a uniform, but my youth group does and I absolutely hate how I feel so uncomfortable. It doesn't look bad, but ridiculously uncomfortable. The shirt is meant to be long, so you have to tuck it in and tucking it in feels soo not comfortable. I feel strangled with my uniform on.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

Don't have uniforms, glad about it


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Oct 21, 2014)

EXACTLY! They have a dress code in my school. We can wear whatever we want, except, obviously, those "showy" clothing


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 21, 2014)

No. I was never for them. I don't have them now since I'm in uni, but when I was in HS and MS, we had them. The reason was it was meant to stop violence between the students. Which is absolutely ridiculous because it made it worse, it made it to where if wasn't for a shirt or pants then it moved to jewelry or shoes. Then you have regular school drama, and that stays the same no matter what you do.


----------



## MayorNolan (Oct 22, 2014)

went to an australian high school. that was really big on proper uniform. moreso than the grades their kids got; but they were also very hard on that too. i personally didn't like the strictness, but i liked the look of it. it was easy to wear and you didnt have to worry much about what you were throwing on. grey pants, white shirt, black blazer.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Oct 22, 2014)

We have to wear school uniform as most Australian schools do?? but I like wearing it for some reasons.


----------

